
The Android Administration - Google’s Close Relationship w/ the White House - uptown
https://theintercept.com/2016/04/22/googles-remarkably-close-relationship-with-the-obama-white-house-in-two-charts/
======
patrickg_zill
"In 2012, staff at the Federal Trade Commission recommended filing antitrust
charges after determining that Google was engaging in anti-competitive tactics
and abusing its monopoly. A staff report that was later leaked said Google’s
conduct “has resulted — and will result — in real harm to consumers and to
innovation in the online search and advertising markets.”"

The FTC figured it out first. But the EU was the first to actually act.

